# Can you open the baggage trunk?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I am riding a bus and about to take off, I would like to tell the bus driver to open the baggage trunk where my bags are. How can I tell them?

"Voitko avata tavarasäilötä" would do?


----------



## Gavril

Perhaps,
_
Avaisitko tavaratilan, jotta voin ottaa kamat mukaan?


_It's possible that _tavarasäilö _would also work -- I've just never heard it used.


----------



## Hakro

_Tavaratila_ is better than _tavarasäilö_ but the most common phrase would be _"Voitko avata takaluukun?"_ (except for the old Volkswagen Beetle and other rear-engined cars).


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> the most common phrase would be _"Voitko avata takaluukun?"_ (except for the old Volkswagen Beetle and other rear-engined cars).


The original poster was talking about a *bus*. You'll find the *engine* in the rear of most modern buses.


----------



## Hakro

You're right, GOM. My mistake.


----------

